# Kommt jemand aus Berlin ?



## waldy (8 Februar 2011)

Hi,
habe eine Frage,
wohnt jemnd in Berlin oder ganz in der Nähe ?
 Möchte Auto kaufen in Berlin, nur 460 km eine Strecke zu weit fahren umsonst.
Villeicht könntet jemand das Auto in Berlin für mich kurz anschauen lassen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Februar 2011)

Hallo Waldy,

ich hab zwar fünf Bekannte/Verwandte in/um Berlin, aber allen fünfen spreche ich die Kompetenz ab, ein Auto beurteilen zu können, da entweder weiblich oder zu jung.

Wo genau steht denn der Wagen? Durch halb Berlin will sicher auch keiner laufen, nur um dem Waldy 460km zu ersparen 

lg


----------



## Solaris (10 Februar 2011)

Waldi ich glaube die meisten Stammleser hier kennen deinen Autokauf (Transporter) und deine Vorstellungen dazu noch ganz gut, da wird dir wohl bestimmt keiner einen Verkäufer vermitteln wollen!*ROFL*


----------



## Verpolt (10 Februar 2011)

Waldi, alles in Butter.

Mein Kumpel fährts gerade zum TÜV. Soweit keine Mängel erkennbar. Außer die Reifen sind nicht mehr so dolle


----------



## Nordischerjung (10 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Waldi, alles in Butter.
> 
> Mein Kumpel fährts gerade zum TÜV. Soweit keine Mängel erkennbar. Außer die Reifen sind nicht mehr so dolle


*ROFL**ROFL**ROFL* Den find ich echt klasse.


----------



## argv_user (10 Februar 2011)

Ihr bösen Hetzer.


----------



## Verpolt (10 Februar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ihr bösen Hetzer.



Waldi braucht das...


----------



## Rudi (10 Februar 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hallo Waldy,
> 
> ich hab zwar fünf Bekannte/Verwandte in/um Berlin, aber allen fünfen spreche ich die Kompetenz ab, ein Auto beurteilen zu können, da entweder weiblich oder zu jung.
> 
> lg



Weiblich und jung klingt gut. Die haben sicher andere Kompetenzen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Waldi, alles in Butter.
> 
> Mein Kumpel fährts gerade zum TÜV. Soweit keine Mängel erkennbar. Außer die Reifen sind nicht mehr so dolle


 
Ähh ... ist dir entgangen, dass die Seitenspiegel fehlen und die Blinker defekt sind ...?


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Februar 2011)

@ Rudi
demnach zu urteilen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verwandtschaftsbeziehung
handelt es sich um meine zwei zehn bzw. zwölfjährigen Neffen zweiten Grades. Meine Cousine ist zwar jünger als ich und sie wird sich sicher geehrt fühlen, als jung bezeichnet zu werden. Ob sich das jedoch mit einer allgemeinen Vorstellung von "jung" deckt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Meine Tante ist nun fünfundsiebzig Jahre jung. Und meine Bekannte würde ich im Geiste auch als jung bezeichnen.

Kompetenzen sind mit Sicherheit einige vorhanden ...


----------



## Verpolt (10 Februar 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ähh ... ist dir entgangen, dass die Seitenspiegel fehlen und die Blinker defekt sind ...?



Ich dachte immer, das ist dem Berliner Tüv egal. 

Hmm, Logo rein. Taktmerker auf Blinklicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, das ist dem Berliner Tüv egal.


 
Ich denke nicht ... es ist ja auch kein InnenspiegeL da. Blinker weiß ich jetzt auch nicht sicher - man kann auch die Hand aus dem Fenster halten ...


----------



## waldy (10 Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,
da mein Auto auf Autoban abgebrant ist - brauche ich jetzt neues Auto.

Und ich suche genau Auto - Toyota Previa ab 1994 .

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (10 Februar 2011)

> Mein Kumpel fährts gerade zum TÜV. Soweit keine Mängel erkennbar.


 - ist das Unsichbares Auto ?

gruß waldy


----------



## M-Ott (10 Februar 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> ... da mein Auto auf Autoban abgebrant ist - brauche ich jetzt neues Auto.


Gab's Schwierigkeiten mit den Benzinkanistern?
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=40824


----------



## waldy (10 Februar 2011)

hi,
leider für dich - nein .

gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (10 Februar 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> da mein Auto auf Autoban abgebrant ist - brauche ich jetzt neues Auto.
> 
> Und ich suche genau Auto - Toyota Previa ab 1994 .
> ...



Mann waldy, dir passieren Sachen. Mir werden die Autos geklaut (na gut es war nur ein Auto) und dir brennen sie ab. Warum suchst du wieder das selbe Auto, wo doch das erste abgebrannt ist? Nimm ein anderes. Ich bin zwar gerade in Berlin, aber ich fühle mich weder kompetent, noch in der Lage, für jemand Anderes ein Auto, noch dazu eine rel. alte Karre, zu begutachten, das bringt nur Ärger und in den Wedding fahr ich z.Bsp. gleich mal gar nicht, höchstens mit der U-Bahn, denn wenn ich mit meiner Kiste da aufkreuze, kann ich die Schlüssel gleich steckenlassen, dann müssen die wenigstens die Schlösser nicht kaputt machen.  Waldy, such lieber etwas in deiner Nähe und besteh nicht unbedingt auf diesen Typ.


----------



## Verpolt (10 Februar 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> da mein Auto auf Autoban abgebrant ist - brauche ich jetzt neues Auto.
> 
> Und ich suche genau Auto - Toyota Previa ab 1994 .
> ...



War das dein Schmuckstück?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> War das dein Schmuckstück?



Das sieht doch noch relativ fahrbereit aus. 

Etwas *Plexiglas und Bauschaum* - und die Karre läuft wieder


----------



## Question_mark (11 Februar 2011)

*Komme gerade aus Berlin*

Hallo,



			
				Waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt jemand aus Berlin ?



Ja, ich ... Bin gerade von einer Reise von Berlin zurück gekommen.

Wie kann ich Dir helfen ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (11 Februar 2011)

> Ja, ich ... Bin gerade von einer Reise von Berlin zurück gekommen.


 - ah , schade, du wars so nah von meine Ziel in Berlin 

In Berlin steht ein Auto , welche möchte ich kaufen, und wenn jemand hat Möglichkeit das Auto anschauen  - würde ich dankbar.

gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (11 Februar 2011)

*Waldy, mach keinen Fehler ...*

Hallo,



			
				Waldy schrieb:
			
		

> In Berlin steht ein Auto , welche möchte ich kaufen,



Dann hoffe ich mal, wenn das Auto in Berlin steht, das es noch so weit tauglich ist, die Fahrt nach Arn...rg zu überstehen. Du hat ein etwas unglückliches Händchen beim Autokauf, ich erinnere mich da an den Renault aus Troisdorf 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (11 Februar 2011)

Dann es bedeutet, das Auto für mich muss jemand andere kaufen?
Bzw bekomme ich dann Auto als geschenk ?

gruß waldy


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Februar 2011)

Hallo Waldy,

auch wenn Du selber nach Berlin fahren würdest...
Hälst Du persönlich für kompetent genug um zu beurteilen, in welchem Zustand dieses Auto wirklich ist?
Falls Du im ADAC bist, dann mach' mit denen einen Termin zum Gebrauchtwagencheck  und bewege Deinen Hintern zum Ort des Geschehens.
Wenn der Verkäufer nichts zu befürchten hat, dann müsste er einer Überprüfung zustimmen. Falls nicht : _*FINGER WEG!!!*_


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Februar 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gib es zu, Du hast ihm das edle Gefährt vor der Nase weggeschnappt.


----------



## Rudi (12 Februar 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> Dann es bedeutet, das Auto für mich muss jemand andere kaufen?
> Bzw bekomme ich dann Auto als geschenk ?
> 
> gruß waldy



Wieviele Auto möchtest Du als Geschenk ?


----------



## waldy (12 Februar 2011)

Hi Rudi, 
Geschenk heute macht keiner.
ich versuche das Auto selber kaufen.

gruß waldy


----------

